# Need help with search



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

If I were you I would look into a breeder that ships or somewhere that you could drive to in a days time. Illinois and Wisconsin areas have a lot of good breeders. Specifically Topbrass, they have an outstanding field bred golden program. I would assume more North and South Carolina would also have good goldens, but I cannot name any in particular. Would traveling to pick up a pup be an option to you?

I flew from Dallas to Minneapolis to pick my girl up


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Topbrass Goldens are in North Florida with litters around the country too. Also Lorie Jolly is a big name field person and is in Tennessee. Kim Littlefield in Kentucky. Best of luck.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have a local Golden Club or Retriever Club, they usually have information on breeders that offer field bred dogs. Also check on Entry Express, they show litters by breed by location. I spent a great deal of time last year looking for a great field Golden, found a hobby breeder that had a litter coming from one of Jackie Mertens (Top Brass Line) females. The male they used was also strong on field lines. The dog we got is turning out to be our best dog ever, even though I had to drive 10 hours to pick her up over a long weekend. You might also check with John Minor of Minor Kennels (check website) they train and breed great Goldens for field people, if they do not have a litter, they may know of one coming....They are in Texas right now doing winter training, our girl is with them getting her second round of field training....Good Luck


----------



## FortunateSon (Feb 19, 2014)

Driving is definitely an option. Illinois and Florida would be more than okay. Most I had found were in ID and California, and that a bit far. Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would also look into Adirondac in NY (you know -- I think they may have moved to North or South Carolina -- Carol Lantiegne is the breeder -- I know I butchered the spelling of her last name!!). High Times in Illinois. There are lots of options. Best of luck!!


----------

